#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  8 poorten van het paradijs

## Rajab

Beste belangstellende,

Islam staat in bijn alle gesprekken met mijn gelijk gestemden centraal.
Zo nu en dan hoor ik dingen waaraan ik op dat moment geen aandacht schenk. 1 van die dingen die de revue hebben gepasseerd is dat het paradijs 8 poorten heeft en elk van die poorten een eigen naam en functie heeft. En nu weet je wat mijn vraag zal zijn he? Wie kan me iets over de 8 poorten van het paradijs vertellen?

Rajab

----------


## [email protected]

Elke poort heeft een naam, dat klopt. Een poort is bv van het vasten. Door die poort gaan de mensen naar binnen die zich bezighielden met het vasten. Een andere poort weer heet de poort van de djihad. Daardoor gaan degene die zich bezighielden met de djihad. Er zijn bepaalde personen die zich met alle zaken goed bezighielden en mogen zelf een poort uitkiezen, een van hun is Aboe Bakr.

Ik wist de namen van de poorten maar ben ze effe vergeten. Ik ga ff meer info opzoeken InchaAllah.

----------


## [email protected]

Sorry, kan het zo niet vinden, en heb niet zo zin om te zoeken.

 :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Rajab

Beste eyeliner,

Ik kan zelf ook gaan zoeken als jij zegt waar ik dat moet doen?Misschien dat ik dan verder kom.

----------


## Rourchid

De itiqaaf

Itiqaf betekent letterlijk; "het verblijven". Hiermee wordt het vrijwillig verblijven in de moskee met een bepaald doel en voor een bepaalde tijd bedoeld. De Itiqaf vindt meestal plaats in de laatste tien dagen van de ramadan. Men staat vrij de tijdsduur van de Itiqaf te bepalen. Gedurende dit verblijf is men uitsluitende bezig met het zoeken van toenadering tot de Schepper. Men past daarbij verschillende vormen van aanbidding van God toe, zoals het gebed, het reciteren van de Heilige Koran en dzikr (het gedenken van Allah door het uitspreken van Zijn naam en het prijzen van Zijn eigenschappen).

Een dergelijke afzondering van wereldse zaken stelt ons in staat om geconcentreerd en met reine gedachten uitsluitend bezig te zijn met onze Schepper. Hierdoor kunnen we Hem onze oprechtheid in het geloof tonen en Zijn Vrede, Zijn aanwezigheid en Zijn Barmhartigheid in alle bewustheid ervaren.

Leylatoel Qadr: De waardevolle nacht
Het woord "Qadr" heeft meerdere betekenissen zoals: 
Het vaststellen van een bepaalde maat; 
Geweldig, waardevol 
Het woord Lailah" betekent letterlijk "Nacht". In hoofdstuk Al-Qadr van de Heilige Koran zegt Allah hierover het volgende: "Waarlijk, wij hebben hem neergezonden in de Waardevolle Nacht. En wat laat jullie weten wat de Waardevolle Nacht is? De Waardevolle Nacht is beter dan duizend maanden. De engelen en de Geest (de engel Gabriel) dalen in haar neer met de toestemming van hun Heer, voor elke beschikking. Vrede heerst in deze nacht, tot aan de ochtendschemering". (Koran Hoofdstuk 97)

De maand ramadan is van grotere waarde dan de andere maanden en Laylat-al Qadr (Waardevolle Nacht) is waardevoller dan duizend maanden samen. Niet iedereen heeft het geluk om duizend maanden te leven, maar Allah geeft de mens ieder jaar weer de kans deze Nacht waardevol met aanbidding van Allah, door te brengen.

Het lezen van de koran
Allah heeft de eerste verzen van de Koran in deze maand geopenbaard. Vaak wordt de Heilige Qor`aan in de maand ramadan uitgelezen.

Wat het vasten verbreekt; 
- Het bewust eten, drinken of roken tussen de ochtendschemering en zonsondergang; 
- Het opzettelijk braken; 
- Bij een bevalling of wanneer de menstruatie zich voordoet tussen de ochtendschemering en zonsondergang; 
- Tijdelijk verlies van bewustzijn; 
- Het hebben van geslachtsgemeenschap tussen zonsopgang en zonsondergang
Wat het vasten niet verbreekt; 
- Als iemand vergeet dat hij vast en eet of drinkt. Hij/zij doorgaan met vasten, de dag afmaken, want het is slechts God die hem/haar voedde of hem/haar drinken gaf (naar een overlevering, overgeleverd door Muslim); 
- Overgeven zonder opzet; 
- Het doorslikken van dingen die onvermijdelijk zijn, zoals speeksel, stof, zanddeeltjes van de straat, rook, enzovoort; 
- Tanden poetsen; 
- Injecties die puur medisch zijn en niet voedzaam; 
- Het verbreken van het vasten onder uitzonderlijke toestanden:
Het is moslims toegestaan het voorgeschreven vasten van ramadan te verbreken als er sprake is van een gevaar voor de gezondheid. In dit geval moet een moslim zijn vasten later, in een andere periode van het jaar, voortzetten. Door onbewust te eten verbreekt men het vasten niet. Een overlevering vertelt dat de profeet (VZMH) zei: "Indien n van jullie vergeet (dat hij aan het vasten is); en hij eet of hij drinkt: dan completeert hij zijn vasten, want Allah heeft hem gevoed en te drinken gegeven." (Hadieth, verzameld door Boecharie en Moslim)

Het Paradijs
De profeet (VZMH) heeft gezegd: "Een van de poorten van het Paradijs wordt de "Poort van Riaan" genoemd, de "Poort der verfrissingen". Slechts zij die vasten kunnen erdoor naar binnen gaan. Er zal gezegd worden : " Waar zijn degenen die vasten? " Zij zullen dan opstaan en naar binnen gaan. Niemand anders zal erdoor naar binnen gaan. Zij zal voor altijd gesloten worden." (Overgeleverd door Abu Sonni en Abu Naiem)

bron: http://www.ramadanfestival.nl/index....nieuws&nid=155

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Rajab_ 
> *Beste eyeliner,
> 
> Ik kan zelf ook gaan zoeken als jij zegt waar ik dat moet doen?Misschien dat ik dan verder kom.*



Hier thuis in mijn mappen.  :hihi: 

Zoek het wel op InchaAllah.

----------


## Rajab

Bedankt voor jullie reacties. Eigelijk heb ik veel geleerd en toch ben ik ontevreden want mijn vraag is nog niet beantwoord.

Mijn vraag is: Benoem de 8 poorten van het paradijs. En daarnaast voor welke specikieke daden zijn die poorten bedoeld?

Rajab

----------


## [email protected]

Sahl ibn Sa'eedi heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei: ''Het Paradijs heeft acht poorten, een van de poorten heeft de naam ar-Rayyaan...''[Overgeleverd door al-Bukhaari and Muslim zie ook Ibn Katheer, an-Nihaayah, 2/214]


Andere 7 volgen...

----------


## [email protected]

1. Bab al-Iman. 
2. Bab al-Jihad. 
3. Bab al-Kadhemean al-Gaidh. 
4. Bab ar-Raiyan. 
5. Bab ar-Radiyeen. 
6. Bab as-Sadaqa. 
7. Bab at-Taubah. 
8. Bab as-Salat. 

En ik zoek nog wel verder... :tik:

----------


## Rajab

Eyeliner,

Je bent geweldig. Echt geweldig. Nu kan ik verder gaan kijken waar deze poorten zijn uitgewerkt en mijn eigen verhaal vervolmaken. 

Bedankt

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Rajab_ 
> *Eyeliner,
> 
> Je bent geweldig. Echt geweldig. Nu kan ik verder gaan kijken waar deze poorten zijn uitgewerkt en mijn eigen verhaal vervolmaken. 
> 
> Bedankt*



Leuk te horen dat ik geweldig ben. :grote grijns: 

Geintje, was een kleine moeite.

Wat voor verhaal maak je dan?

----------


## Rajab

Eyeliner, 
Mijn verhaal is een kinderverhaal. Een verhaal voor een groep kinderen die iets van de Islam wil weten.

Bilal,

Dankjewel voor je moeite. Wel lastig om Al Boucharie te lezen; te veel verwijzingen en een beetje aangenaam door-elkaar.

Rajab

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Rajab_ 
> *Eyeliner, 
> Mijn verhaal is een kinderverhaal. Een verhaal voor een groep kinderen die iets van de Islam wil weten.
> 
> 
> 
> Rajab*


Leuk idee.  :knipoog:

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *Foutje in de koran, geen 8 maar 12 moet het zijn.
> 
> Zie wat beschreven is in Het WOORD van GOD:
> 
> 
> Op 21,12 
> Ze had een grote, hoge muur met twaalf poorten en bij elke poort stond een engel. Op de poorten waren namen geschreven: de namen van de twaalf stammen van Israls zonen.*


Openbaringen 21, 15
Hij die met mij sprak had als maatstaf een gouden rietstok om *de stad, haar poorten* en haar muur op te meten.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door rinuz_ 
> *??*


Aanmelden voor Bijbelles!

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Aanmelden voor Bijbelles!*


 :hihi:

----------


## ronald

Bedoelen jullie nu de poorten VAN het paradijs of de poorten die NAAR het paradijs leiden?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Ik ken Openbaringen niet zo, maar bedoel je niet de 12 poorten van de Tempel in Jerusalem?
> *


Openbaringen 21
9 - Nu kwam een der zeven engelen die de zeven schalen hadden, vol van de laatste plagen, en zeide tot mij: Kom mee; ik zal u de bruid, de vrouw van het Lam tonen.
10 - Toen bracht hij mij in den geest op een groten en hogen berg, en liet mij zien, hoe de heilige stad Jeruzalem van God uit den hemel neerdaalde,
11 - getooid met de heerlijkheid Gods. Haar glans geleek op dien van het allerkostelijkste gesteente, van kristalhelderen jaspis.
12 - Zij had een groten en hogen muur, met twaalf poorten, en op die poorten twaalf engelen; ook waren er namen op geschreven, de namen der twaalf stammen van Israels zonen.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Bedoelen jullie nu de poorten VAN het paradijs of de poorten die NAAR het paradijs leiden?*


De weg die je volgt (je manier van leven) bepaalt door welke poort(en) je het Paradijs mag betreden:

"Paradise has eight gates, and one of them is called Ar-Raiyan through which none will enter but those who observe fasting." [Bukhari] 

The person that contributes a set of clothing in the path of Allah, will be called forth by the doors of Jannah "O servant of Allah! come hither! Those who engaged in salat (abundantly) will be beckoned by the "Door of Salat"; Those regular in jihad will be beckoned by the "Door of Jihad" Those generous in charity will be beckoned by the "Door of Charity". Abu Bakr (ra) thereupon asked if there would be any person whom all the doors of Jannah will beckon? He replied that he hoped Abu Bakr (ra) would be amongst such persons (whom all the doors of Jannah would beckon.) [Bukhari]

1. Bab al-Iman - Trust, faith and acceptance. Having faith and belief in Allah according to the Qur'an.
2. Bab al-Jihad. - Jihad literally means 'to strive' or 'to exert to the utmost.' In islamic parlance it signifies all forms of striving.
3. Bab al-Kadhemean al-Gaidh - those who depress their anger
4. Bab ar-Raiyan. - Those who are pleased with whatever Allah wills for them.
5. Bab ar-Radiyeen. - Gate for the Zaakireen (those who constantly engage in Zikr)
6. Bab as-Sadaqa. - Anything given away in charity for the pleasure of Allah.
7. Bab at-Taubah. - Tawbah basically denotes 'to come back; to turn towards someone.' Tawbah on the part of man signifies that he has given up his disobedience and has returned to submission and obedience to God. The same word used in respect of God means that He has mercifully turned to His repentant servant so that the latter has once more become an object of His compassionate attention.
8. Bab as-Salat. - Prayers

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ik ken Openbaringen niet zo, maar bedoel je niet de 12 poorten van de Tempel in Jerusalem? Elke stam had een eigen poort. Iemand van een andere stam kon niet door een poort van een andere stam. Daarnaast was er nog een 13de poort voor diegenen die niet meer wisten tot welke stam zij behoorden.*



Wat een racisme zeg  :ego:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Bedoelen jullie nu de poorten VAN het paradijs of de poorten die NAAR het paradijs leiden?*



Van het paradijs.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Van het paradijs.*



Ik kan me voorstellen dat men het begrip "Paradijs" gaat gebruiken op het goede gedrag te belonen en daarbij naar het Paradijs te verwijzen middels een van "de poorten". Mijn vraag is is anders aangezien je "van" gebruikt, hoe komt men er bij dat het Paradijs 8 poorten heeft? Ik zou daar graag een bron van willen weten.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *
> Mijn vraag is is anders aangezien je "van" gebruikt, hoe komt men er bij dat het Paradijs 8 poorten heeft? Ik zou daar graag een bron van willen weten.*


"Paradise has eight gates, and one of them is called Ar-Raiyan through which none will enter but those who observe fasting." [Bukhari]

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *"Paradise has eight gates, and one of them is called Ar-Raiyan through which none will enter but those who observe fasting." [Bukhari]*



Ja dat heb ik van je gelezen. Wie is Bukhari? Waar zitten zijn bronnen? Ik begrijp hier namelijk uit dat jij het dan meer hebt over "de poorten "NAAR" het Paradijs". Mijn vraag betrof "VAN" het Paradijs.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Wie is Bukhari? 
> *


Imam al-muhaddithin Hadrat Imam *Abu `Abdullah* Muhammad ibn Ismail *al-Bukhari* (sa) is een van de overleveraars (van de ahadieth)
klik hier voor meer informatie



> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Ik begrijp hier namelijk uit dat jij het dan meer hebt over "de poorten "NAAR" het Paradijs". Mijn vraag betrof "VAN" het Paradijs.
> *


Het zijn inderdaad de poorten *van* het Paradijs. Daarbij heb ik een summiere beschrijving gegeven wat voor handelingen behoren bij de poorten. Handelingen op je _levensweg_ die bepalen door welke poort(en) je het Paradijs zou mogen betreden.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Imam al-muhaddithin Hadrat Imam Abu `Abdullah Muhammad ibn Ismail al-Bukhari (sa) is een van de overleveraars (van de ahadieth)
> klik hier voor meer informatie
> 
> Het zijn inderdaad de poorten van het Paradijs. Daarbij heb ik een summiere beschrijving gegeven wat voor handelingen behoren bij de poorten. Handelingen op je levensweg die bepalen door welke poort(en) je het Paradijs zou mogen betreden.*



Ik heb je link gelezen. Het vertelt veel over deze geleerde. Mijn vraag gaat dan over de inhoud van wat hij schrijft, specifiek de poorten. Er wordt gesproken over Het Paradijs. Deze plaats zou 8 toegangspoorten hebben. Ik ben benieuwd naar die plaatsen. Niet zozeer naar wat daartoe leidt alhoewel dat een nobel streven is natuurlijk. Je geeft de namen van de poorten en hun bijbehorende verdienstelijkheden om er door te mogen gaan. Mijn vraag is dan meer gericht op wat Al-Bukhari schrijft. Waar haalt hij deze kennis vandaan? Wat zijn zijn bronnen? Ik neem namelijk aan dat hij die niet zelf heeft verzonnen. Ik probeer het namelijk te plaatsen ergens in het rijtje van Paradijs (Gan Eden), Hemelen (Hechalot), Toekomstige Wereld (Olam Haba) met de daaraan behorende poorten.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Er wordt gesproken over Het Paradijs. Deze plaats zou 8 toegangspoorten hebben. Ik ben benieuwd naar die plaatsen.
> *


Die 'plaatsen' in het Paradijs zijn de zeven Hemelen. Hoe de verdienste is bepaalt door welke Poort je binnen mag gaan, de mate van verdienste bepaalt in welke Hemel je terecht komt.



> _Geplaatst door ronald_
> *
> Mijn vraag is dan meer gericht op wat Al-Bukhari schrijft. Waar haalt hij deze kennis vandaan? Wat zijn zijn bronnen? 
> *


Zijn bronnen zijn de ahadieth die gebaseerd zijn op mondelinge overleveringen.
In smalle zin: overlevering over het leven en de leer van Mohammed. 
In brede zin: overlevering over Mohammed en zijn metgezellen en opvolgers. 
Elke hadith bestaat uit zowel gegevens over hoe de tekst bekend is geworden (overleveringsketting) als de tekst zelf.

Met betrekking tot de smalle zin:
Hadith Nabawi (Al-Hadith an-Nabawi ) 
Woorden die aan de profeet Mohammed worden toegeschreven en verhalen over zijn doen en laten. 
Hadith Qudsi (al-Hadith al-Qudsi) 
Onderdeel van de Hadith waarin God sprekend wordt opgevoerd, net als in de _Koran_.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> * Mijn vraag is dan meer gericht op wat Al-Bukhari schrijft. Waar haalt hij deze kennis vandaan? Wat zijn zijn bronnen? Ik neem namelijk aan dat hij die niet zelf heeft verzonnen.*


Al-Bukhari was iemand die hadieth verzameld heeft en in een aantal boeken heeft gebundeld. Omdat hij grote moeite deed om te achterhalen of een hadieth al dan niet betrouwdbaar was, met andere woorden of de Profeet SAWS dit echt gezegd of gedaan heeft en wie dat van wie gehoord heeft, of meer dan 1 persoon zich dit herinnert etc., staat zijn verzameling bekend als 1 van de meest betrouwbare.

----------


## misz_toensia

salaam

echt goed van jullie ik heb nu ook een beetje van geleerd  :Smilie:  

echt goed van jou EyeLiner dat je dat allemaal weet 

intschallah voor alle moslims de paradijs 

wa eylekom salam

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Rajab_ 
> *Eyeliner, 
> Mijn verhaal is een kinderverhaal. Een verhaal voor een groep kinderen die iets van de Islam wil weten.
> 
> Bilal,
> 
> Dankjewel voor je moeite. Wel lastig om Al Boucharie te lezen; te veel verwijzingen en een beetje aangenaam door-elkaar.
> 
> Rajab*


Ben je zelf ook moslim?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Al-Bukhari was iemand die hadieth verzameld heeft en in een aantal boeken heeft gebundeld. Omdat hij grote moeite deed om te achterhalen of een hadieth al dan niet betrouwdbaar was, met andere woorden of de Profeet SAWS dit echt gezegd of gedaan heeft en wie dat van wie gehoord heeft, of meer dan 1 persoon zich dit herinnert etc., staat zijn verzameling bekend als 1 van de meest betrouwbare.*



Als ik jou dus goed begrijp is de bron van Al-Bukhari's leer over de 8 toegangsplaatsen, poorten van het Paradijs, het woord van Mohamed. Ik begrijp zoals Rouchid heeft geschreven dat het de namen draagt van de verschillende verdiensten die doorgang levert. Ik was meer geinteresseeerd te weten waar de wetenschap vandaan komt van de echte namen van de poorten en welke deze dan zijn. De symboliek en de daaraan gekoppelde namen is mij duidelijk. Van jou begrijp ik dat het een mondelinge overlevering is. Indien zo, is dan niet na te gaan wat hiervan de bron is? Wat heeft Mohamed zelf daarover aangegeven? Heeft Al-Bukhari daarover geschreven of verwezen?

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Als ik jou dus goed begrijp is de bron van Al-Bukhari's leer over de 8 toegangsplaatsen, poorten van het Paradijs, het woord van Mohamed. Ik begrijp zoals Rouchid heeft geschreven dat het de namen draagt van de verschillende verdiensten die doorgang levert. Ik was meer geinteresseeerd te weten waar de wetenschap vandaan komt van de echte namen van de poorten en welke deze dan zijn. De symboliek en de daaraan gekoppelde namen is mij duidelijk. Van jou begrijp ik dat het een mondelinge overlevering is. Indien zo, is dan niet na te gaan wat hiervan de bron is? Wat heeft Mohamed zelf daarover aangegeven? Heeft Al-Bukhari daarover geschreven of verwezen?*


Ten eerste is het niet de leer van Bukhari, het is de leer van de Islam ons geleerd door de Profeet SAWS wiens uitspraken zijn opgetekend en verzameld door Bukhari. Bukhari heeft niks anders gedaan dan uitspraken die de profeet SAWS gedaan heeft, opgeschreven en nagegaan of deze betrouwbaar waren (echt uitspraken van de Profeet SAWS waren, of verzonnen). De betrouwbare overleveringen zijn door hem verzameld in boeken, geordend op onderwerp. Naast Bukhari zijn er meer hadiethverzamelaars geweest. Als logisch gevolg komen veel hadieth daarom in meerder hadiethcollecties voor.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Ten eerste is het niet de leer van Bukhari, het is de leer van de Islam ons geleerd door de Profeet SAWS wiens uitspraken zijn opgetekend en verzameld door Bukhari. Bukhari heeft niks anders gedaan dan uitspraken die de profeet SAWS gedaan heeft, opgeschreven en nagegaan of deze betrouwbaar waren (echt uitspraken van de Profeet SAWS waren, of verzonnen). De betrouwbare overleveringen zijn door hem verzameld in boeken, geordend op onderwerp. Naast Bukhari zijn er meer hadiethverzamelaars geweest. Als logisch gevolg komen veel hadieth daarom in meerder hadiethcollecties voor.*



Goed. Maar heeft hij zich niet afgevraagd wat de bron van datgene wat hij hier ontrent heeft gehoord is? Hij moet om het maar oneerbiedig te zeggen toch meer dan een taperecorder zijn geweest.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Goed. Maar heeft hij zich niet afgevraagd wat de bron van datgene wat hij hier ontrent heeft gehoord is? Hij moet om het maar oneerbiedig te zeggen toch meer dan een taperecorder zijn geweest.*


Begrijpend lezen is niet je sterkste punt he?

Ik heb deze vraag al twee keer benatwoord:




> *Omdat hij grote moeite deed om te achterhalen of een hadieth al dan niet betrouwdbaar was, met andere woorden of de Profeet SAWS dit echt gezegd of gedaan heeft en wie dat van wie gehoord heeft, of meer dan 1 persoon zich dit herinnert etc.*, staat zijn verzameling bekend als 1 van de meest betrouwbare.





> opgeschreven en *nagegaan of deze betrouwbaar waren (echt uitspraken van de Profeet SAWS waren, of verzonnen).* De betrouwbare overleveringen zijn door hem verzameld in boeken,


Maar goed nogmaals: Al Bukhari heeft zijn leven geweid aan het verzamelen van de hadieth en het beoordelen van de betrouwbaarheid. Als hij hoorde van een bepaalde uitspraak dat vroeg hij van wie hij deze uitspraak gehoord had. Bijv persoon A zegt '......', dan ging hij naar die persoon en vroeg hem van wie hij dat gehoord had, als de persoon zei dat heb ik ik van persoon B. dan ging hij op zoek naar persoon B om na te gaan of dit waar was. Ook zocht hij naar andere mensen die deze hadieth gehoord hadden, bijv, persoon C die ook zegt het van persoon B te hebben gehoord. Op deze mnaier ging hij na of de uitspraak wat terug te leiden op de Profeet SAWS zelf. Dit gedeelte van de hadieth (A hoorde van B, dat B hoorde van C, dat C hoorde van de Profeet SAWS) noemen we de isnad van de hadieth. Ook beooordeelde hij hoe betrouwbaar de persoon zelf was, iemand die liegt kan immers ook over de hadieth gelogen hebben.

Een verhaal hierover bijvoorbeeld:
Imaam Bukhari {r.a.} (d. 870 A.D.) reisde eens honderden kilometers om een man te bezoeken, die hem mogelijkerwijze Hadith van de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zou kunnen vertellen. Na een zware reis kwam Bukhari op de plaats van bestemming aan. Daar zag hij dat de bewuste man buiten zijn huis stond en bezig was zijn paard dat verderop aan het grazen was, met een lege haverzak naar zich toe te lokken. Imaam Bukhari concludeerde hieruit dat de man onbetrouwbaar was en vertrok onmiddellijk, zonder ook maar n woord met hem te willen wisselen.
Deze anekdote laat duidelijk zien hoe scherp door Imaam Bukhari geselecteerd werd bij het verzamelen van de Hadith.

Even voor de duidelijkheid, iemand lokken met iets wat je niet van plan bent te geven, word beschouwt als liegen. 


Meer info over de hadieth vind je hier, het is een korte inleiding tot de Hadiethwetenschappen: 
http://www.expliciet.nl/content/view/120/74/

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Begrijpend lezen is niet je sterkste punt he?
> 
> Ik heb deze vraag al twee keer benatwoord:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snap je eigenlijk wel wat een "bron" is? Laat dat eens even weten. 
Al-Bukhari heeft dus van een bron vernomen dat er 8 poorten van het Paradijs zijn. Dat heeft "iemand" die door hem betrouwbaar werd geacht medegedeeld. Je snap natuurlijk wel dat ik verder dan Al-Bukhari wil gaan. Zelfs verder dan diens bron Mohamed. Waar ligt het begin van deze theorie? Als je het niet weet mag je dat ook wel zeggen hoor. Ik hoef mijn nieuwsgierigheid niet bij jouw nieusgierigheidsgrens te laten stoppen.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Snap je eigenlijk wel wat een "bron" is? Laat dat eens even weten. 
> Al-Bukhari heeft dus van een bron vernomen dat er 8 poorten van het Paradijs zijn. Dat heeft "iemand" die door hem betrouwbaar werd geacht medegedeeld. Je snap natuurlijk wel dat ik verder dan Al-Bukhari wil gaan. Zelfs verder dan diens bron Mohamed. Waar ligt het begin van deze theorie? Als je het niet weet mag je dat ook wel zeggen hoor. Ik hoef mijn nieuwsgierigheid niet bij jouw nieusgierigheidsgrens te laten stoppen.*


Als je wil dat ik je ga vertellen dat wij onze kennis van de Joden en Christenen gejat hebben, zeg dat dan gewoon. Dan weet iedereen waar ie aan toe is.


Maar dat ga ik niet zeggen natuurlijk, kennis komt van de Profeet SAWS, die deze kennis heeft vernomen van Allah SWT. 

2.29. Hij is het, Die alles, wat op aarde is, voor u schiep: daarna wendde Hij Zich tot de hemel en vervolmaakte deze tot zeven hemelen, want Hij heeft kennis van alle dingen.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Dolle Fatima_ 
> *Als je wil dat ik je ga vertellen dat wij onze kennis van de Joden en Christenen gejat hebben, zeg dat dan gewoon. Dan weet iedereen waar ie aan toe is.
> 
> 
> Maar dat ga ik niet zeggen natuurlijk, kennis komt van de Profeet SAWS, die deze kennis heeft vernomen van Allah SWT. 
> 
> 2.29. Hij is het, Die alles, wat op aarde is, voor u schiep: daarna wendde Hij Zich tot de hemel en vervolmaakte deze tot zeven hemelen, want Hij heeft kennis van alle dingen.*



Ik ken mijn geloof en traditie vrij goed. Dat er elementen in de Koran zijn die doen denken aan wat er in de Tora en joodse traditie staan is ook duidelijk. Ik weet niet wat jij onder "jatten" verstaat. Het is voor een ieder wel duidelijk dat er "overeenkomsten zijn en zelfs verwijzingen. In dit geval vraag ik door omdat de joodse overlevering over het Paradijs anders is en ik de Korans overlevering en bron wil weten. Je hoeft niet zo achterdochtig te reageren.
Natuurlijk is Gd alwetend. Natuurlijk weten wij veel dingen niet omdat het of niet begrijpelijk voor de mens is of danwel het niet nodig zou zijn om het te weten. Het Paradijs echter wel want daar hebben Adam en Eva onze voorouders in geleefd. De kennis van Gd is niet (alleen) in de hemelen maar op aarde.Het is een eis om Gd beter te leren begrijpen door zich in Hem en Zijn woord te verdiepen.

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ik ken mijn geloof en traditie vrij goed. Dat er elementen in de Koran zijn die doen denken aan wat er in de Tora en joodse traditie staan is ook duidelijk. Ik weet niet wat jij onder "jatten" verstaat. Het is voor een ieder wel duidelijk dat er "overeenkomsten zijn en zelfs verwijzingen. In dit geval vraag ik door omdat de joodse overlevering over het Paradijs anders is en ik de Korans overlevering en bron wil weten. Je hoeft niet zo achterdochtig te reageren.
> Natuurlijk is Gd alwetend. Natuurlijk weten wij veel dingen niet omdat het of niet begrijpelijk voor de mens is of danwel het niet nodig zou zijn om het te weten. Het Paradijs echter wel want daar hebben Adam en Eva onze voorouders in geleefd. De kennis van Gd is niet (alleen) in de hemelen maar op aarde.Het is een eis om Gd beter te leren begrijpen door zich in Hem en Zijn woord te verdiepen.*


Ik begrijp wat je bedoeld en bied mijn excuses aan voor mijn geirriteerde reactie.

Maar goed, om even op je punt in te gaan, uiteraard is die kennis ook onder mensen aanwezig. Ik heb al eens eerder gezegd dat het bijvoorbeeld opvallend is hoeveel de scheppingsverhalen van alle volkeren op aarde, op elkaar lijken. Verder geloven Moslims natuurlijk dat de Torah in de loop van de eeuwen veranderd is, en verklaren wij hieruit onze verschillen.

3.3. Hij heeft u het Boek met de waarheid nedergezonden, vervullende, hetgeen er aan voorafgaat en Hij zond voordien de torah en het Evangelie als leiding voor het volk en Hij heeft het Verschil geopenbaard.

5.44. Waarlijk, Wij zonden de torah neder, waarin leiding en licht was, waarmede de profeten die gehoorzaam waren recht spraken voor de Joden en de Rabbijnen en de wetgeleerden, omdat hun de bewaking van Allah's Boek was opgelegd en zij waren daarvan getuigen. Vreest daarom de mensen niet, doch vreest Mij en ruilt Mijn tekenen niet in tegen het wereldse. En wie niet rechtspreken volgens hetgeen Allah heeft nedergezonden, zij zijn ongelovigen.

5.46. En Wij deden Jezus, zoon van Maria in hun voetsporen treden, vervullende, hetgeen vََr hem in de torah was (geopenbaard), en Wij gaven hem het Evangelie, dat licht en leiding bevatte, bevestigende hetgeen daarvََr in de torah was en een leiding en een vermaning voor de godvrezenden.
5.47. En laat de mensen van het Evangelie richten naar hetgeen Allah daarin heeft geopenbaard en wie niet richten naar hetgeen Allah heeft geopenbaard, zijn de overtreders.
5.48. En Wij hebben u het Boek (de Koran) met de waarheid geopenbaard vervullende hetgeen daarvoor in het Boek (de Bijbel) was (verkondigd) en als bewaker daarover. Richt daarom tussen hen naar hetgeen Allah heeft geopenbaard en volg hun boze neigingen niet tegen de waarheid die tot u is gekomen. Voor iedereen bepaalden Wij een wet en een weg. En indien Allah had gewild zou Hij u allen tot n volk hebben gemaakt, maar Hij wenst u te beproeven met hetgeen Hij u heeft gegeven. Wedijvert dus met elkander in goede werken. Tot Allah zult gij allen terugkeren, dan zal Hij u datgene mededelen, waarover gij van mening verschilt.

Vooral deze laatste ayat is erg interessant als je het aandachtig leest.

----------

